# ROOT X Test results



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

A couple months back I did an experiment to see if Root X would work as I wanted. The test parameters are as follows.

I wanted a way to clean/clear a lateral when I could not get a full size cutter in the line either because 
of a small clean out or other circumstance. 

I was hoping that the Root X would somehow finish clearing the line and give my customers a clean lateral.

Using a lateral that I am familiar with I cleaned a four inch line with my 
K-60 and T111 spiral saw tooth cutter in a 85' line and cleaned through the city tap.

Using two, 2 pound containers of Root X the line sat for six hours.

A little over two months later I put the camera in for an inspection.
There was still significant root buildup in many of the joints. 

Were these roots dead? How do you tell? Does it matter?

For my parameters in this test it was a Fail. I can not warranty this line.

I will admit that Root X is not really designed to remove roots 
but to hinder their growth. This was a test hoping for different results.

I used a expansion cutter and verified a clean line, used another two,
2 pound cans of Root x and will camera the line in six months and look for results.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> A couple months back I did an experiment to see if Root X would work as I wanted. The test parameters are as follows.
> 
> I wanted a way to clean/clear a lateral when I could not get a full size cutter in the line either because
> of a small clean out or other circumstance.
> ...


How can talk bad about a product after one use and not even know what you're looking at. Any before and after pictures?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure you used enough product. I think 









4"x85' you should have used a 4# jar.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Next time use "weed killer and root reach" kill those roots up the tap.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use rootx after I clear the roots. And I make the home owner leave the house overnight.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> I'm not sure you used enough product. I think
> 
> View attachment 86858
> 
> ...



I used 2, two pound jars.


----------

